

The Power Failure Seen Around the World - smackfu
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2013/02/04/ThePowerFailureSeenAroundTheWorld.aspx

======
onethumb
Can't believe this didn't get upvoted. Easily best analysis of what likely
went wrong, and how to fix it in the future, I've seen so far. What a bummer
HN won't see it.

